# Lacrosse rubber hunting boots



## bilgerat (Jan 16, 2014)

any one own a pair? Im looking at the areohead 7mm 18" boot, saw some good reviews on line and might order a pair.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 17, 2014)

Been wearing the Alpha Burlys for yrs and I can only seem to get 1-2 seasons out of them. The Aeroheads are the ones I'm looking at next. Everything I've read about them was positive.


----------



## TJay (Jan 17, 2014)

My opinion is the plain ol' olive drab "Grange" was the best and best value of the whole lot.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 17, 2014)

Im going for dry n warm for my trip to Canada next 
November, last trip I took My Rocky constalkers and My feet got cold!, cant stand cold wet feet in those temps. I found the 7mm areoheads for $138 at Vermont gear with free shipping and ordered a pair this morn.


----------



## marknga (Jan 17, 2014)

I got a pair of Alpha Burley's in September.
First time I put them I couldn't hardly get them off, first time I wore them hunting they weren't very comfortable.
BUT:
After ordering me a "boot jack" removing them is easy
After a couple of times wearing them they are the most comfortable boots I own. Crossed several creeks, mud holes, kept me dry. 
Will I buy another pair when these wear out? Yep.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 17, 2014)

I bought my first pair of Alpha Burleys and got 7 seasons out of them.  They have never leaked and are very comfortable.  Season before last they started making a popping noise when I walked.  I saw advertisements for the Aerohead but  was so happy with the Alpha Burleys I bought another pair of them when Bass Pro had them on sale for $99 just before last hunting season.  I still wear my old pair around the house and to 3D archery shoots. If the Aerohead is half as good as the Alpha Burleys you will love them.


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a pair of Alpha Burlys for five years but had to return three pairs of my sons' with faulty soles.


----------



## srb (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems with the Lacrosse I never can get my size rt...Rubber boots....


----------



## decatur dawg (Jan 20, 2014)

I bought the Alpha Burly Sports when they went on sale last year at Bass Pro and I love them!  They are my first pair of rubber boots so I don't have anything to compare them to, but I have been happy so far.


----------



## southernman13 (Jan 20, 2014)

They have a new one that's much warmer than the burly and way easier to gt on and off. Ive almost went to bed with burly's on cause i couldnt get m off. I forgt the name of the newer ones but they have a cam lock strap on the top that scures them and the top of them have a web that expands to get thm on and off very easy. They are really warm up to about 22 degrees or so and really comfortable. I too have had the older burly boots and their not that great if you ask me. I also have the "grange" and love em, best boot for the money by far, but they're not for cold weather.


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 25, 2014)

bilgerat said:


> any one own a pair? Im looking at the areohead 7mm 18" boot, saw some good reviews on line and might order a pair.



I  have a pair of these and should have ordered a larger size.I have to wear one thin pair of socks to get them on,but they are comfortable and warm,and not real difficult to remove.


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 26, 2014)

bilgerat said:


> Im going for dry n warm for my trip to Canada next
> November, last trip I took My Rocky constalkers and My feet got cold!, cant stand cold wet feet in those temps. I found the 7mm areoheads for $138 at Vermont gear with free shipping and ordered a pair this morn.



In Canada where I hunted everyone wore boot blankets that are designed to wear over your boot. Everyone took their boots off, put the foot warmers or hand warmers in the boot blankets, and then wore them with no boots on..Worked great..These are on clearance at Cabelas right now..


----------



## state159 (Jan 26, 2014)

I prefer Muck boots.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 26, 2014)

RangerJ said:


> I  have a pair of these and should have ordered a larger size.I have to wear one thin pair of socks to get them on,but they are comfortable and warm,and not real difficult to remove.



I had heard this also so I got 1 size larger, Im glad I did , fit perfectly with a thick pair of socks


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 26, 2014)

bilgerat said:


> I had heard this also so I got 1 size larger, Im glad I did , fit perfectly with a thick pair of socks



You will like them,they are the most comfortable rubber boots I have owned,I have had several pairs over the years and these shine above.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 26, 2014)

Every year or two I try on several diff. styles, aerohead included and brands, Muck included. I do realize everyones feet are different but my feet only wear alphaburlys. Had a pair ever since they came out.


----------



## southernman13 (Jan 28, 2014)

I checked and mine are the arrowhead, nice boots. My son has the muck brand I think they're a little warmer and he likes them better


----------



## srb (Feb 9, 2014)

*Fit*

Tried a insole on my new pair,Worked well walking around the house,Hope they fit rt in the woodsLacroose Boots.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 22, 2014)

I have been wearing the alpha burly sports for quite a few years.  Tried on a pair of Aeroheads today and they were very comfy.  For You guys that have them, are they holding up well?


----------



## homey (Sep 26, 2014)

TJay said:


> My opinion is the plain ol' olive drab "Grange" was the best and best value of the whole lot.



Me too. I even have an oversized pair that I put inserts in that I got in Alaska.


----------

